# CH cat for rehoming



## Stevea (Apr 29, 2013)

Can anyone help with rehoming a CH cat??

Unfortunately due to a change in family circumstances I have to give little Jem up to a new home.

A little bit about Jem and her condition.....

She is approximately 5 years old, black long haired and very social. She LOVES attention. 
Her condition means that she has to be an indoor cat as she is unable to defend herself against other cats. She needs to be bathed regularly, nails clipped etc. She will tolerate other cats but she cant defend herself so if you have other cats in the house keep them separate unless supervised.

If you are considering giving Jem a home, or are not sure what Feline Cerebellum Hyposplasia is, then please research the condition PRIOR to offering to rehome.

She really is a lovely cat and loves people and is a great cat, she just needs more time and care than i can offer.

Get in touch if you can help

Steve
Norwich
07527 900999


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Steve,

GSGirly who has a thread in rescue section is looking for a CH cat or kitten.


----------

